

Yahoo removes dead blogger's site (despite him having pre-paid for hosting) - pain_perdu
http://mashable.com/2013/08/16/blogger-suicide-60th-birthday/

======
gsands
site mirror:
[http://www.ussolutions.net/martin/backup/index-2.html](http://www.ussolutions.net/martin/backup/index-2.html)

~~~
pain_perdu
thanks

